# what would you get?



## jimmy c (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quick question

What would be the outcome if you breed a male BCC X BCI and a pastel common female (BCI)

Many Thanks

Jim


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

A mess?

:lol2:

Sorry, don't know what genes are dominant/co-dominant/recessive in Boas.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

I am still trying to learn all this so I may be mistaken in this answer but I believe that the pastel is a simple recessive gene. If this is correct you would get all normal looking commons 100% het pastel.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hybrid boa BCC/BCI X (1-copy)Pastel BCI boa = .

50%Hybrid boa (1-copy)pastel boa(75%BCI-25%BCC).
50%Hybrid boa(75%BCI-25%BCC).
----
Hybrid boa BCC/BCI X (2-copy)Pastel BCI boa = .

100%Hybrid boa (1-copy)Pastel boa(75%BCI-25%BCC).


I beleave pastel in boas is Dominant.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Basically they're all going to be BCI/BCC mongrels so the purists and morph lovers wont be too impressed! lol


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

would 1 copy be pastel and 2 copies super pastel? so 1 copy co-dominant 2 copies super pastel dominant?

Like I say I am trying to learn all this so if thats a daft question sorry.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Pastel is line bred.

You'd get 3/4 bci babies with some pastel influence. How much influence would be a matter of luck. Not impressive, but then I'm a purist. :whistling2:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> 1 copy co-dominant 2 copies super pastel dominant?


Sorry, that is wrong, though it is a mistake that is widespread among herpers. Changing the number of mutant genes in a gene pair does not change the gene's classification from codominant to dominant. 

I worked in a university genetics lab for several years. Here are some definitions for words that are commonly defined incorrectly on herper web sites.

Homozygous = the two genes in a gene pair are the same.
Heterozygous = the two genes in a gene pair are not the same.

All gene pairs are either homozygous or heterozygous. By extension, the organism possessing a given gene pair is also homozygous or heterozygous.

In modern genetics, the normal or wild type gene is the standard of comparison and is neither dominant nor recessive.

Heres what it takes for a mutant gene to be recessive to the normal gene. An animal has the mutant gene paired with a normal gene. This animal does not show the effect of the mutant gene. The animal looks like an animal that has two normal genes. In other words, the heterozygous animal looks like an animal that is homozygous normal.

Heres what it takes for a mutant gene to be dominant to the normal gene. An animal has the mutant gene paired with a normal gene. This animal looks like an animal that has two copies of the mutant gene. In other words, the heterozygous animal looks like an animal that is homozygous for the mutant gene.

Heres what it takes for a mutant gene to be codominant to the normal gene. An animal has the mutant gene paired with a normal gene. This animal does not look normal and does not look like an animal that has two copies of the mutant gene. In other words, the heterozygous animal does not look like either the homozygous normal or the homozygous mutant animal.

Lots of people tend to ignore normal genes. But when doing a genetics problem, the normal genes are just as important as mutant genes.


----------



## jimmy c (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for replys got it loud and clear

To be honest with you i got him as pure bcc(definatly said bcc on the feeding records) didn't really know much about them at the time just trusted the people in the shop really since then i've read alot of threads about them and how alot aren't pure which has put alot of doubt in my mind about mine. The reason i asked the question in the first place was because i had the chance to get a really nice pastel Female and just though i'd ask the question.I've now decided not to buy the pastel
and just keep the male as a pet in case he is bccxbci

Thanks again

Jim


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

ok I am bit lost now.:whistling2:


----------



## jimmy c (Nov 4, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> ok I am bit lost now.:whistling2:


 Sorry should of explained better i was replying to the purist people


Regards

Jim


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

no its fine, its fascinating, but I am at the stage where the more I learn the less I know LOL.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> I am still trying to learn all this so I may be mistaken in this answer but I believe that the pastel is a simple recessive gene. If this is correct you would get all normal looking commons 100% het pastel.





gazz said:


> Hybrid boa BCC/BCI X (1-copy)Pastel BCI boa = .
> 
> 50%Hybrid boa (1-copy)pastel boa(75%BCI-25%BCC).
> 50%Hybrid boa(75%BCI-25%BCC).
> ...


 

Pastel in boa's is neither dominant, co-dominant nor recessive. It is not caused by a simple mutation at a single allele but is basically line bred (brightest cleanest boa bred to brightest cleanest boa for a few generations). Therefore you can not have a normal boa that is 'het pastel'. It is a polygenic trait.

This means that if one parent is a pastel, then the offspring are likely to show varying amounts of that parents pastel influence. Some will be full 'pastels' and be very bright and clean with very little black on the lateral areas. Some will be 'normal', others will be somewhere inbetween.

Basically you will likely be able to 'rank' the offspring from pastel through pastel ish, bright light normal, to normal.

Hope this helps


Cheers


Andy


----------

